# CoffeeBeanShop.co.uk - oh dear



## Karldb (Mar 25, 2013)

just a friendly warning to all fellow coffee lovers

I placed and order with coffeebeanshop.co.uk at the end of Jan and through system issues on their end paid twice. As of today (27/03) I have still not received any coffee or refunds even after sending them 3 emails.

Dont risk it there are much more customer focused online coffee suppliers out there.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Find this very odd, I have used coffeebeanshop ( Ashford Kent) for years and never once had a problem, always super fast delivery and excellent coffee, I would try phoning Liz the owner to see whats happened I'm sure she would be most concerned.


----------



## Karldb (Mar 25, 2013)

mike 100 said:


> Find this very odd, I have used coffeebeanshop ( Ashford Kent) for years and never once had a problem, always super fast delivery and excellent coffee, I would try phoning Liz the owner to see whats happened I'm sure she would be most concerned.


I was also a long term customer - it did surprise me too


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

My experience of CoffeeBeanShop - I was going away for the weekend and I specifically asked them to delay posting so the package wouldn't arrive when I was away. I got an automated message back saying the beans had just been despatched. I sent two further emails which for which I never got replies.

As it happened, the beans were delivered the day after I got back and all was well. However, I do not have much confidence in companies that do not reply to emails.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Ring your credit/debit card provider and get the payments reversed.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Send an email to [email protected]. They are usually quick to resolve any issues that arise.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

I've ordered numerous of there fortnightly promotion packs.never had an issue with them.


----------



## Karldb (Mar 25, 2013)

Coffeebeanshop have given me a full refund - thanks to them for resolving satisfactorily


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thats good to hear, glad it was sorted out for you


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you for updating this thread.


----------



## Edwin (Feb 20, 2011)

I've never had any problems and they are one of a very few online suppliers I can rely on getting coffee from the day after ordering


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

i've never had a problem with them either. The only thing I would note however is; they sell kopi luwak.

naughty. although they intend to remove it soon it as it appears.


----------

